# Ich habe mein Illustrator wiederentdeckt!



## metty (18. November 2005)

Hallöchen!

Habe nach sehr sehr langer Zeit meine Liebe zum vektorisieren wiederentdeckt. Ich glaube ich mache mich mal wieder dran besser in Form zu kommen und mehr im Vektor Stil zu gestalten.

Haber erstmal mit einem recht simplen Motiv angefangen. Was haltet ihr davon?
Kritik und natürlich auch Lob sehr willkommen 

Klick mich! 


Viele Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## AKrebs70 (19. November 2005)

Hallo Matthias!

Finde das dir das ganz gut gelungen ist. Man erkennt auch gleich wer das sein soll.
Jim Morrison von The Doors, richtig?
Das einzige was mich stört sind die Haare. Da kannst Du sicherlich noch mehr machen.
Das Gesicht Top!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Maik (19. November 2005)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man erkennt auch gleich wer das sein soll.
> Jim Morrison von The Doors, richtig?




```
http://www.metty.net/mgi/jimmorrison_vektor2.jpg
```
*lol*


----------



## AKrebs70 (19. November 2005)

Ups! :-(

Auf den Link hatte ich gar nicht geachtet.
Habs aber wirklich anhand des Bildes wieder erkannt!

Gruß
Axel


----------

